# 86 Max won't start



## wwbcd (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey would like to see what u think. I have a friend who has and 86 max. And it won't start. It will turn over and over, but won't start. I had the coil tested and they said it was good after a couple of days we put it back on and it started. It worked for abour 3 days then the same thing again. I know it is not the timing cause when we tried to start it i turned the distributor and it did nothing no advance or retarding. When i pulled the spark plug to see if it fired nothing. What do u guys think let me know. K Thanks

wwbcd


----------



## Big_E-Dog (Jan 28, 2005)

bad ground??

chk fuses

vaccumm leak

look around the engine bay at all hoses and see what youll see

could be the CHTS (cylinder head temperature sensor)

or the o2 sensor


----------



## wwbcd (Dec 14, 2004)

*86 max won't start*

Can u run a self diagnosis on an ecu with out the car being started.


----------

